# Search for Shareholdings



## mickeyg (12 Sep 2011)

Is there a search facility in the CRO or elsewhere which will allow me get a list of Irish companies in which a particular person has a shareholding?


----------



## hastalavista (12 Sep 2011)

not that I know of.

Furthermore I think you need to be a shareholder to see the share register. I may be wrong here.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (12 Sep 2011)

You can't put in John Smith and find his shareholdings.

However, if you know that John Smith is  a director of Smiths Limited, you can check the annual return to find out which other companies he is also a director of.

I think that the share registers are a matter of public record. You don't need to be a shareholder to inspect them.

brendan


----------



## bullworth (12 Sep 2011)

Brendan Burgess said:


> I think that the share registers are a matter of public record. You don't need to be a shareholder to inspect them.
> 
> brendan



 Are shareholder details available online ? I had a long look in Google for my own name in relation to my Vodafone shares with no success...


----------



## hastalavista (12 Sep 2011)

bullworth said:


> Are shareholder details available online ? I had a long look in Google for my own name in relation to my Vodafone shares with no success...



No you need the (family) name of the portfolio: bullworth and the share holder reference number off the dividend voucher or similar

see here:
https://www-uk.computershare.com/investor/loginholder.asp?FocusVSH=True&cc=IE&lang=en&bhjs=1&fla=1&theme=cpu


----------



## hastalavista (12 Sep 2011)

Brendan Burgess said:


> You can't put in John Smith and find his shareholdings.
> 
> However, if you know that John Smith is  a director of Smiths Limited, you can check the annual return to find out which other companies he is also a director of.
> 
> ...




I recall the difference now: a member, aka shareholder, can inspect for free, anyone else has to pay a small fee.
http://www.irishstatutebook.ie/1963/en/act/pub/0033/print.html#sec119
The '63 Act is the one I studied..
"119.—(1) Except when the register of members is closed under the provisions of this Act, the register, and index of the names, of the members of a company shall during business hours (subject to such reasonable restrictions as the company in general meeting may impose, so that not less than 2 hours in each day be allowed for inspection) be open to the inspection of any member without charge, and of any other person on payment of one shilling, or such less sum as the company may prescribe, for each inspection."

If Stark has his way we might be back to the schilling


----------

